# What type of internet connection do you have?



## Joe Blow (29 July 2004)

I want to know whether most Aussie Stock Forums members have a dial-up or a high-speed internet connection.

Vote now!

 ;D


----------



## JetDollars (29 July 2004)

Joe,

For me, it's depend where I am. When I am at work then fast connection and opposite if I am at home.


----------



## wayneL (29 July 2004)

Unfortunately broadband not available where I live so only dial-up.

I have two accounts...one for backup in case primary account goes down.

Moving soon and a pre-requisite is broadband availability... not so much for speed, but for permanant connection.


----------



## GreatPig (30 July 2004)

Optus cable at home, DSL and ISDN at work.

GP


----------



## still_in_school (30 July 2004)

tpg - adsl

Cheers,
sis


----------



## positivecashflow (30 July 2004)

Home - TPG ADSL 256/64 Unlimited

Work - Powertel ADSL 1.5Mb/1.5Mb 4 GB Cap (sux!)

Cheers,

J.


----------



## stockGURU (30 July 2004)

Optus Cable at home.

No internet at work!


----------



## GreatPig (30 July 2004)

p0sItIvEcAsHfL0w,



> ADSL 1.5Mb/1.5Mb



Wouldn't that be SDSL?

GP


----------



## positivecashflow (30 July 2004)

Hi GreatPig,

The correct terminology is:

SHDSL (Symmetrical High-Bitrate Digital Subscriber Line) 

(You made me look through our Powertel docs LOL)

Cheers,

J.


----------



## profithunter (30 July 2004)

I have telstra broadband at home


----------



## Jett_Star (30 July 2004)

*Home:* Optus cable  (I am soooo happy I don't have to deal with dial up anymore)
*Work:* Imagine the slowest network connection you can imagine.


----------



## positivecashflow (30 July 2004)

Jett_Star said:
			
		

> *Work:* Imagine the slowest network connection you can imagine.




Would this be two foam cups joined by a piece of string?  ???  ???  ;D

Cheers, 

J.


----------



## jkool (31 July 2004)

dialup home :-/, fibre at work


----------



## stefan (1 August 2004)

Internode 1.5/256. Very nice and reliable. I can recommend them.


----------



## ghotib (1 August 2004)

Optus Cable.  But racing up a learning curve about satellite broadband in preparation for our sea/leaf change. Thanks guys


----------



## stefan (2 August 2004)

Hi Ghotib,

Don't forget to check out Newsat for 2 way sat connections...  It will make my MUL shares go up  ;D


----------



## ghotib (3 August 2004)

That would be only fair  

Actually I checked them out on Saturday - the bounce must have got lost because it wasn't a trading day. I'll try and do better next time


----------



## stefan (4 August 2004)

Much appreciated  

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (9 February 2005)

Hi everyone!

This was originally a poll when we were running the old Yabb forum software but when I converted to vbulletin all the polls were lost.

I've just re-edited this thread to include a poll so can everyone please vote... including those who voted before. We're starting again from scratch.

I'm still very interested in the results, especially since we have a lot more members now than when I originally started this thread.


----------



## dutchie (9 February 2005)

Hi Joe

I am with Internode 16g/256 (shaped).

One of the attractions for me is that they have no excess fees. If over limit I am shaped (back to 64).

Had problem getting sorted but Internode very helpful (Telstra problem at their exchange).

Cheers


----------



## Warren Buffet II (9 February 2005)

Home = Telstra Cable Unlimited download
Work  = T3 connection.


----------



## doctorj (10 February 2005)

Home: 8mbit DSL
Work: 4*ISDNs


----------



## emily (22 February 2005)

TPG dsl 1.5mb unlimited download, 20gb capped !
great plan for a great price  



emily


----------



## positivecashflow (23 February 2005)

I'm about to sign up with Iprimus 2.0Mbps with 12Gb cap...  they quote 2.0Mbps minimum speed and 6.0Mbps max...


----------



## tmallie (23 February 2005)

Home:

Bordernet One way Satellite

64k upload/512k download

Work:

Fibre *WOOHOO*


----------



## DTM (23 February 2005)

Changed to ADSL about a month ago.  Best move ever!


----------



## rozella (28 March 2005)

I changed plans last week from ADSL bliink 512, which is 512/128 unlimited download @ $79.95/month to 1500/256 5GB + 5GB @ $59.95/month.

3 time faster for $20/month less & still with iinet.  I have not been over 2GB/month in 18 months using a network of 3 computers.

iinet ADSL 

rozella


----------



## Jesse Livermore (28 March 2005)

Optus dial-Up internet combined with home phone (Optus "Yes" Rewards). May be upgrading to broadband but not sure yet.


----------



## kpgduras (28 March 2005)

I use Bigpond Cable with unlimited downloads - it's reliable and fast.  I have two computers set up using a Netgear RP614v2 router and a SB4200 Motorola Surfboard modem.

kpgduras


----------



## emily (28 March 2005)

should check out TPG rozella. 1500/256 with unlimited downloads, 20gb capped to 64k. $50 per month. best to try and use up all ya downloads, get ya moneys worth =)))


----------



## bruham (3 April 2005)

I'm with Optus cable. 1 gb = $50 a month. Friends tell me this is expensive. Could do better, such as Exetel. 3 gb = $50 a month.
I haven't heard of then, so I don't know whether they're good or indifferent.

bruham.


----------



## positivecashflow (3 April 2005)

Just switched to iiNet 8Mbps/1.5Mpbs ADSL 20gb limit for 49.95.  Though you have to bundle it with their local telephone which is competitive anyway...  Looking forward to ADSL +2 though!


----------



## Investor (20 April 2005)

I use wireless broadband. Three computers (two desktops and one laptop) linked to one account. I have access to the internet anywhere in the house or sitting in the garden or the local coffee shop with the laptop.


----------



## taurus (21 April 2005)

positivecashflow said:
			
		

> Just switched to iiNet 8Mbps/1.5Mpbs ADSL 20gb limit for 49.95.  Though you have to bundle it with their local telephone which is competitive anyway...  Looking forward to ADSL +2 though!




Waiting for ADSL2 to be enabled here on the Gold Coast  

For the moment I'm on Westnet 1500/256 20gb.  Not too expensive, lot of free content, very reliable.

Still, Korea/USA/the majority of Europe **** all over our broadband (scuse my crude language).  We have a long way to go!  Problem will always be # of subscribers/size of the country we have


----------



## Investor (21 April 2005)

The broadband here is very slow technology compared to world's best practice, which is equivalent to watching television. 

I read that South Korea is improving broadband technology by another quantum leap.

I have also read some comments (not sure whether true or false) that it was Telstra that has hindered improvements in broadband technology here because it was reluctant to spend the CAPEX, having lost some $4 billion in its PCCW (REACH) joint venture a few years ago.


----------



## malh786 (25 May 2005)

I'm on Telstra bigpond adsl 1500/256.  So far all ok.  Big downloads no problem, speed good.
I think they have customer service issues that need improvement IMO.  
I recently called their helpdesk and after battling through the automated menus    get to a recorded message that says "We are sorry, we are experiencing a high volume of calls at present and are unable to take your call.  Please call back on the next business day."  and then they hung up on me.    
Usually I expect to hold for a short while - but to get cut off!?  :swear:   I wonder how many other companies take customers for granted?


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 May 2005)

malh786 said:
			
		

> I'm on Telstra bigpond adsl 1500/256.  So far all ok.  Big downloads no problem, speed good.
> I think they have customer service issues that need improvement IMO.
> I recently called their helpdesk and after battling through the automated menus    get to a recorded message that says "We are sorry, we are experiencing a high volume of calls at present and are unable to take your call.  Please call back on the next business day."  and then they hung up on me.
> Usually I expect to hold for a short while - but to get cut off!?  :swear:   I wonder how many other companies take customers for granted?



Tried Telstra a long time ago. Similar problems - even tried to blame Microsoft when it didn't work. Won't bother with Telstra again - just too hard. Use iiNet now with no problems.


----------



## ob1kenobi (26 May 2005)

Tried Telstra once! I have never been so dismayed at how they treat customers. All my internet is through netspace, no problems.


----------



## StorminNorm (31 May 2005)

If you looking for ADSL, Exetel works really well, using nearly 2 years and havent had any problems. Speed fast, they even allow you have dedicated bandwidth if you playing games at night.

For the price is definitely worth paying .


----------



## phoenixrising (22 November 2005)

Digging this thread up, I use TPG adsl for home desktop and happy with it

I would like to know is anyone using mobile laptop technology and how are you finding it.(Internet)

Testra covers big Centres plus CDMA but is replacing it with G3

Unwired I hear has a lot of dropouts around Sydney,  I think will join with Austar outside major regions

Vodaphone also mobile tech launched recently.

I would preferably like to be online on my occasional country trips which may become more frequent

Much appreciate anyones experiences

Cheers


----------



## Julia (22 November 2005)

phoenixrising said:
			
		

> Digging this thread up, I use TPG adsl for home desktop and happy with it
> 
> I would like to know is anyone using mobile laptop technology and how are you finding it.(Internet)
> 
> ...





ADSL from Westnet.  Great service from Westnet.  You get a real person on no more than the third ring when you phone.  They follow up all queries with email to check that all is well and offer a reliable virus checker on all incoming  emails.  In the last year, have experienced only one outage and that was for just over an hour.


Julia


----------



## kerosam (22 November 2005)

westnet ADSL


----------



## happytrader (22 November 2005)

I started off with Telstra broadband in 2002 and kept them on till 2004. For some reason I thought I would get good service. Although it only dropped out half a dozen times over that period, the length of time I had to hold the line waiting in the queue for service would extend from 20 to 40 minutes. I could never complain about their technicians as I found them very helpful but the waiting time I can see now was ridiculous.To top that off I was unable use their particular modem with any other server when I finally got fed up and dumped them. Since then I have been using Dodo broadband which comes with dialup backup in case of emergencies.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Dan_ (23 November 2005)

Optus Cable,

Never drops out and it fast (avarage about 7mbps) on a download. Great for gaming as well with an recently increased upload


----------



## sam76 (23 November 2005)

Telstra Bigpond wireless, and yes, they suck!

Always dropping out, and never remembers my password not to forget max one gig download per month. My last months internet bill was $500!


----------



## captain black (23 November 2005)

.Netcall ADSL
512/128 Plan

Inexpensive, no frills, no probs. in 6 months with them.


----------



## mit (23 November 2005)

wireless with shoalhaven.net. Very reliable at 256k/256k. Being in the country I thought I would never get broadband but got access under the governments HiBis scheme

MIT


----------



## Happy (24 November 2005)

Joe,

Looks that single vote entry doesn’t look enough, for dual-access forum members, but this is flip side of polls I suppose.

Forgot to mention:
Dial-up 31.2 or 28.8 when rains


----------



## Caliente (24 November 2005)

Amnet 8M/1M ADSL

40GB Peak/40GB Off Peak @ $69 per month


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 November 2005)

Happy said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention:
> Dial-up 31.2 or 28.8 when rains



Rain? Lines not too good?


----------



## Happy (25 November 2005)

Telstra cannot do anything about it, they guarantee Internet connection 2.6 or something of this "magnitude", and as far as they are concerned they keep their commitment.


----------



## Mumbank (25 November 2005)

I have been using Bidpond ADSL but have recently changed to TPG Broadband because its lots cheaper than Bigpond and a few colleagues have recommended it.  However I have recently changed my browser from IE to Mozilla Firefox and it is sooooo much faster and sooo much better,  I was starting to have real difficulties with email through bigpond, not being able to reply, forward etc, too many hiccups,  so Im really happy now.

Can I just ask, I am about to upgrade my laptop and go to Wireless Broadband for when I am working in Sydney (I live in Newcastle) - any suggestions about either the laptop or wireless providers?  It's all a bit of a maize to me.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## crash82au (25 November 2005)

Hey Mumbank, try http://www.three.com.au/index.cfm?pid=2253&pageid=2253 for wireless internet. Ive used it when it was officially released with three. I would put its speed on par with a decent 256k/64k adsl connection. Packet loss is extremely high and you will pay through the nose for data. The only real benefits of using this type of service is mobility and email. As far as i know still you will only need a notebook with pcmcia slot free(the might have some sort of usb tech now). 
As far as notebooks go, anything that handles the performance of you reguarly used programs. I bought a asus notebook($999 inc GST) and its fine for most applications. These days the smaller and compact the machine the heftier the price. This notebook has a 15.4" and is rather beefy, pay a little extra and reduce the size of the screen and save on weight.  Most these days come with all the std technologies(usb,wireless lan/lan/firewire/svideo).
Try to steer clear of compaq and ibm if your on a budget, these companies offer great support for their products hence the price.

Danial


----------



## Mumbank (25 November 2005)

Thanks for that, I'll check it out, and your probably write when I'm in Sydney I only really need emails, Word and MYOB, so I probably don't need lots of bells and whistles.  Thanks for the info


----------



## chansw (25 November 2005)

Dialup with iPrimus. Connection speed is always 52K. quite fast and reliable


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 November 2005)

chansw said:
			
		

> Dialup with iPrimus. Connection speed is always 52K. quite fast and reliable



You must live quite near to the phone exchange to get that speed?


----------



## crash82au (26 November 2005)

Could be several factors - Good lines(new area, racabled, less noise). That connection speed is pretty average. Top kb/sec wouldnt exceed your connection speed so 52000 bytes/s.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 November 2005)

I normally connect at either 44.0 or 45.2 but for my usage as long as it stays reasonable then I'm not too fussy. I'm not too sure at what point it would cause problems for me but I know that anything down to 31.2 doesn't have a noticeable effect with the way that I use the net. 

It would make the regular 30 meg downloads that I do take a bit longer though but that doesn't matter because I just leave it going unattended.


----------



## phoenixrising (27 November 2005)

Westnet seems poular, also know someone who switched from Bigpond and is happy.

Mumbank, I'm also looking at laptop online on the go.
Unwired seem to be the cheapest, $199 modem and from $30 per month, but have heard that it doesn't work in many areas including near Hornsby and lower nth shore.

Telstra $299 modem & $70/mth

Will check Computor mags at Newsagent to see if any comparisons done.


----------



## Bomba (27 March 2007)

I use unwired.


----------



## Julia (27 March 2007)

Julia said:


> ADSL from Westnet.  Great service from Westnet.  You get a real person on no more than the third ring when you phone.  They follow up all queries with email to check that all is well and offer a reliable virus checker on all incoming  emails.  In the last year, have experienced only one outage and that was for just over an hour.
> 
> 
> Julia




Seeing this thread revived, I read with some sense of irony my above comments.  Since that post, they have gone downhill bigtime.  Never get to speak to a person when I phone now.  Hold on for ages and eventually leave a message for a call back.  That sometimes doesn't happen until the next day.
They concede they are understaffed and that the service has plunged and say they are attempting to address the problems.  

I haven't needed to contact them for a month or so now, but dread having to do it when the time comes. They are unfailingly polite and pleasant, but that's pretty irrelevant when you can't actually get to talk to someone.

So, no longer a recommendation from this customer.


----------



## marklar (28 March 2007)

iBurst. It kinda sucks, but it means I don't have to have a fixed line. 

Will probably go back to adsl when I eventually buy my own house.

m.


----------

